

Wikileaks server for sale on eBay - drrotmos
http://www.bahnhof.net/wikileaks

======
__alexs
"Bahnhof falsely claims that the server being auctioned was 'WikiLeaks primary
web server'. It was not." \- @wikileaks

[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/374608602796785664](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/374608602796785664)

~~~
seferphier
"primary web server" is the key word. Seems like they were clients though.

We support RSF. We do not support Bahnhof exploiting the privacy and goodname
of their clients for marketing purposes. - Wikileaks

------
iancarroll
It would be really cool if the HDD's were not wiped, although it would be
illegal to sell it if it had the leaked info (I think, not a lawyer here)

~~~
ics
They could've imaged them and then conveniently 're-leaked' it after the item
was delivered.

~~~
DrStalker
I wonder if that would impact the value to a collector. To IT people it's just
the exact same 1s and 0s, but to a collector would it be considered a
restoration or would it be considered to be non-original data?

~~~
MacsHeadroom
I spouse it depends on the fidelity of said restoration. Of even one bit is on
a different sector I would say it is not original.

